# Futterboot Carp Royal Duke



## Xnswxssxr (25. Dezember 2012)

Hi, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Futterboot das ist im Netz im Moment im Angebot 

Denke das ist n guterPreis aber hätte halt gern gewusst ob jemand das ding schon gekauft und evtl. verflucht hat 

http://www.big-carp.de/Angebote/Carp-Royal-Futterboot-Duke::486.html


----------



## rainerle (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Futterboot Carp Royal Duke*

das ist doch das Teil, das über den Herrn Senkaya nach D importiert wird. Solange es damit keine Probleme gibt ist es nicht schlechter als das Yaris (kommt aus der selben China-Schmiede), sollte jedoch mal was den Geist aufgeben, ist der Herr nur noch sehr, sehr schwer zu erreichen. Dann kannst Du eigentlich beim Händler nur noch auf Entgegenkommen hoffen. D.h. das der Händler das Boot wieder zurücknimmt und Dir die Patte gibt und nicht auf sein Recht auf Mängelbeseitigung besteht, denn besteht er darauf ist das Boot erstmal 3-6 Monate weg (die Erfahrungen habe Kollegen von mir mit den Imperator Modellen gemacht).


----------



## gründler (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Futterboot Carp Royal Duke*

Moin

Baugleich mit dem Yaris Micro Boat.

Gibt es etliche Videos in youtube drüber,viele sind davon begeistert,andere sagen reicht mir nicht.

Da ich selbst nen Trend Micro habe kann ich nur sagen tut seinen zweck,ist nicht das schnellste reicht aber aus.Einzigste einwand = fährt nicht so genau gerade aus,also man muss öfter gegenlenken.

Ansonsten tut es sein Dienst bei mir bis jetzt sehr gut,und hatte schon etliche einsätze am Wasser.

Futter geht ca.1kg rein,je nach Ködergröße Volumen...etc.

Ich kann mich bis jetzt nicht beschweren,habe das Boot für 299eu gekauft mit 4 Akkus.Klar ist es kein High End Boot aber für meine zwecke reicht es.Große Köderfische passen auch rein,kann man schräg reinlegen (futterluke) fallen trotzdem problemlos raus.Oder man nimmt die Kupplung.

Licht reicht auch aus,die Led's sind sehr hell,auch wenn es mal Neblig ist.

Wie gesagt gibt bessere,aber es tut seinen zweck auf jedenfall.


Ps: Rainer sollte mal was kaputt gehen hab ich zum glück nen Modellbauer an der hand.Sollte es sich dann um ein paar € Artikel handeln,kauf ich lieber hier ersatz als auf die Garantie zu pochen.
Weil die meisten teile gibt es hier auch im Modellshop oder bei Conrad,das ist halt der Nachteil bei billigeren Booten.


lg#h


----------



## Xnswxssxr (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Futterboot Carp Royal Duke*

Ah gut danke dir, aber sonst für Anfänger im Bereich Karpfenangeln, die jetzt zwei sommer gefischt haben zu empfehlen. Wiollen nicht so viel kohle ausgeben


----------



## gründler (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Futterboot Carp Royal Duke*



Answasser schrieb:


> Ah gut danke dir, aber sonst für Anfänger im Bereich Karpfenangeln, die jetzt zwei sommer gefischt haben zu empfehlen. Wiollen nicht so viel kohle ausgeben


 
Wie gesagt tut sein zweck und ist nicht unbedingt als Mist zu bezeichnen.

Das einzigste was Rainer schon sagte ist das es bei Problemen mit neuen Problemen in form von Händler...usw. kommen kann und das Boot mal paar Monate weg ist.

Hat man aber ein bißchen Modellbauerfahrung ist es auch wieder fit zu kriegen,das was da verbaut ist gibt es in jeden Modellshop für nen paar €.

Mein Kollege der Modellbauer hat nen blick reingeworfen und sagt kein Problem,alle teile sind hier erhältlich oder sogar tauschbar gegen bessere teile.

#h


----------



## Xnswxssxr (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Futterboot Carp Royal Duke*



gründler schrieb:


> Wie gesagt tut sein zweck und ist nicht unbedingt als Mist zu bezeichnen.
> 
> Das einzigste was Rainer schon sagte ist das es bei Problemen mit neuen Problemen in form von Händler...usw. kommen kann und das Boot mal paar Monate weg ist.
> 
> ...


Na das hört sich doch ganz gut an  für 299,00 EUR
wohl nicht schlecht


----------



## Ruff Raider (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Futterboot Carp Royal Duke*



Answasser schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Futterboot das ist im Netz im Moment im Angebot
> 
> Denke das ist n guterPreis aber hätte halt gern gewusst ob jemand das ding schon gekauft und evtl. verflucht hat
> 
> http://www.big-carp.de/Angebote/Carp-Royal-Futterboot-Duke::486.html


Das Boot gibt es zZ für 299 bei KL :q


----------



## Xnswxssxr (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Futterboot Carp Royal Duke*



Ruff Raider schrieb:


> Das Boot gibt es zZ für 299 bei KL :q


 Jau gesehen und gekauft, jetzt allerdings nur noch für 399,-
hoffe das taugt was


----------



## Xnswxssxr (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Carp Royal Duke*



gründler schrieb:


> Wie gesagt tut sein zweck und ist nicht unbedingt als Mist zu bezeichnen.
> 
> Das einzigste was Rainer schon sagte ist das es bei Problemen mit neuen Problemen in form von Händler...usw. kommen kann und das Boot mal paar Monate weg ist.
> 
> ...


Habs jetzt zu Hause liegen, also Erster Eindruck ist OK.
Nur ist mir nicht ganz kla wie die Batterieanzeige hiten am Boot funktioniert, läuchtet nur noch die Rote LED wenn Akku leer ??? Hat jemand Erfahrung ?


----------



## Xnswxssxr (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Carp Royal Duke*

Läuft ganz gut 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96kGeK3avB8


----------



## gründler (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Carp Royal Duke*



Answasser schrieb:


> Habs jetzt zu Hause liegen, also Erster Eindruck ist OK.
> Nur ist mir nicht ganz kla wie die Batterieanzeige hiten am Boot funktioniert, läuchtet nur noch die Rote LED wenn Akku leer ??? Hat jemand Erfahrung ?


 

Moin

Gute frage habe noch nie einen leer gefahren.

Sollte bei Akku leer anfangen zu blinken,wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe.Weiß es aber auch nicht genau,meine habe das so gelesen.


#h


----------



## Xnswxssxr (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Carp Royal Duke*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Gute frage habe noch nie einen leer gefahren.
> 
> ...


 Schnur dran und leer fahren  werds morgen mal probieren


----------



## Holger73614 (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo miteinander,

ich suche Teile für das Futterboot Carp Royal Duke, insbesondere die Futterklappen, da eine Halterung berochen ist. Gerne auch ein komplettes defektes Boot als Teileträger. Alternativ ginge auch das Yaris Trend Micro, da ja baugleich.

Bitte Info, ob mir jemand helfen kann.

Danke


----------

